# Memorial Arch Parade and FYOP Badging



## KLP (20 Aug 2015)

Good morning to all,
As the BMOQ Mod I comes to a close (10 days until the last group is finished) I have some parent questions that I can't seem to find the answers to on the RMC website or on here as I would assume timings change year to year.

Firstly we noticed on our last trip to Kingston in early July that the Memorial Arch was undergoing some major repairs. My son was also told at CFLRS that it may not be finished in time for their march on August 29. My question is does anyone know the contingency plan if the Arch is not ready?

My second question deals with Reunion Weekend and what is the usual schedule of events? I have read the obstacle course is on the Friday, need to book time off work and would appreciate very much if someone could break down the usual events that take place on the Reunion Weekend.

I have done a search but I could not find specifics. Thanks for your time.


----------



## hongsolo (20 Aug 2015)

Hi,
I didn't realize the arch was still under construction and its a shock to me that they might not march through upon arrival. However, there would still definitely be a parade that day before they start FYOP. 
A schedule of events should be emailed to you by the school for reunion weekend but the general gist is that the obstacle course takes place in the afternoon maybe around 1300h. It should take around 2 hours but after that they'll be free for the day. The next day there'll be some parades and tours and whatnot so you really only need to take Friday and Saturday off. I do suggest that you wait for confirmation though before finalizing anything.


----------



## Defender90 (21 Aug 2015)

The Reunion schedule should be emailed you.  Last year's Obstacle course started at 14:30 with a friends and family briefing at 13:00.  Bring comfortable shoes and clothing to follow the course. Water too because the lineup at the Canex can get long.  Badging parade was 10:30 Sat. last year.  There was a parade for the Old Brigade Sunday morning.


----------

